# siamese mouse



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

This mouse is only a :shock: bout 6 weeks old or so. A buck. I don't get a lot of siamese variety though.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

DAAAAA!!! Love that face and fluff!


----------

